# Horseshoe Lake



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished Horseshoe Lake on the top of the Boulders? I was up there last fall without fishing gear and it looked like it would be a fun little lake for the float tube this coming summer. I wasn't there long enough to see any fish activity but it looks deep enough to not winter kill. So are there any fish in there?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You should probably look at this:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fishing/stocking.html

There's some pretty good info in there from the last 8 years.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Horseshoe Lake is a good one. There has been some nice brook trout in it in the past. There are also some lakes around Horseshoe lake that have some fish in them as well.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wouldn't bother with it. Winterkills. Just kidding. It's one of the better brookie lakes on Boulder Top. Fish can be picky in the scud-rich pond though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going to try and get back up there this summer in between all my other trips that I'll be taking. It just looked like a fun lake to fish.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I'm going to try and get back up there this summer in between all my other trips that I'll be taking. It just looked like a fun lake to fish.


It's a fun lake for sure. Take a float tube and find the good "holes".


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Critter,
I fished there a few years ago and had a blast catching 10-12 inch grayling. The road in is really rough, but worth the drive. We didn't catch any big brook trout, but the scenery and the grayling made it worth the drive.
fstop


----------

